# Sig p6



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

K-Phos primed, Flat blk Gun-Kote Refinished, Short Trigger from Customcreationz, Wolff 19lb trigger spring, Truglo TFO Sights, Replaced all springs, New Grips. Hope you enjoy


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks good. hows it shooting?


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

cool grips..May I ask where did you buy them from..I recently got a P6, and I love this little gun..It has the SIG DNA just like any other SIG.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

Awesome, looking P-6 enjoy.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Here is mine on the outside it pretty much looks the way it did when it was imported from Germany in 2007.

Inside I have a solid stainless steel guide rod ,wolf 16lb hammer spring and I recently replaced the guide rod spring with sig factory spring.
I also have a set of maple grips for it from Marchall's.

The grip panels that are on the gun in the pic are a factory set that a good friend of mine stippled.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

grips look great.


----------

